# ANTS!!



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote was attacked by ants today...he stood in a new ant pile that just popped up in my yard. So he was hopping around like crazy cause they were in his fur. Needless to say I had to rub down his paws to get the critters off of him (poor guy!) ..and then we went inside to get away from all the ones that were on the patio. He spent the next 10 minutes licking his paws. Any relief? Do you know of any medicine I Can give him? I usually use calomine lotion on me but I don't know if you can use that on dogs..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This has happened to Dora too a few months ago. I threw her in a bath tub and sprayed them all off. I then gave her a small dosage of benadryl just in case they actually bit her. She was fine but monitor him to make sure. I would be scared putting any skin cream on that he would lick it off. You might want to call your vet and ask about anything orally.

Poor guy! I know how scared you probably were too... I was nuts!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Do your ants bite??? Yikes!

If you really want to put something on him that is safe for dogs, you can run over to your local pet store and get a spray that is meant for itching, hot spots and insect bites. I have a couple of versions of it and keep it on hand just in case the dogs ever get bit by anything. There is one with Bittran in it, which is a bitter tasting ingredient to keep him from trying to lick it off of himself.

I am not positive, but I think the original intent of Bitter Apple spray was for the same purpose. You will want to read the label to be sure.

Here is what Allercaine looks like (the one with Bittran).









Poor Capote! I hope he gets relief soon.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes!!!!

The biting ants from Texas? Well, my mother was a breeder and I remember one of her dogs got into an ant pile and someone told her pour Coca-Cola on the area. LOL, I don't know if she ever did, but there is a Texas "Wives Tale" for ya

I pulled this off a quick search, if you haven't seen it already. It suggest a baking soda/water paste and/or calamine. I would probably try a little benadryl, too....until you can get out and get the stuff Kimberly recommended.

Kara

Cause
Stings of bees, wasps, hornets, or ants.
General Information
Signs usually occur within about 20 minutes of the bite. Animals should be observed for at least 12-24 hours after a reaction, as mild symptoms may progress in severity.
The stings of bees, wasps, and ants often occur on hairless areas such as the stomach and feet, but are most common on the face, head, or inside the mouth. Stings and bites tend to produce local inflammation and pain, which takes about an hour to subside. Multiple stings and bites can cause a severe allergic reactions including anaphylactic shock. With some insects, such as honey bees, the entire venom-stinger apparatus is torn from the insect's body after stinging and remains attached to the victim. This apparatus contains muscle tissue that may continue contracting, thereby injecting more venom into the pet. Do not remove this using tweezers as that may inject more venom into the pet. It is better to gently scrape (with a credit card or similar card) the stinger out. Some wasps and hornets may sting repeatedly because the venom-stinger apparatus remains attached to the insect.
Toxic Dose
Dependent upon the type of insect, location and number of bites, and immune system of the individual animal.
Signs
Usually characterized by swelling of the eyelids, ear flaps, lips, and sometimes the entire face (angioedema). If the pet has been stung in the nose or mouth, watch for immediate, large swelling. This may cause the pet to have a hard time breathing. May also see urticaria (hives, wheals, or welts) or localized swelling if the skin is involved. The bites are often pruritic (itch). In an anaphylactic reaction, animals may also go into shock with symptoms such as wheezing, weakness, unconsciousness, pale mucous membranes, weak and thready pulse, increased heart rate, fever, or cold extremities (legs), trembling, vomiting, diarrhea, wheezing, and collapse.
Immediate Action
Remove stinger if possible. Apply a paste of baking soda and water to the sting or bite to relieve the itching. Ammonia or calamine lotion dabbed on with a cotton ball can also relieve itching and pain. Apply an ice pack or cold compress to the area to relieve pain and swelling. Contact your veterinarian.
Veterinary Care
General treatment: The stinger will be removed if present.
Supportive treatment: Corticosteroids and antihistamines are administered, and epinephrine if necessary. IV fluids and oxygen are administered if necessary. Blood tests may be performed if organ damage is suspected. If the animal has been stung inside the mouth, eating may be painful. Soften the food with water or feed a soft food.
Specific treatment: Unavailable.
Prognosis
Usually favorable. Guarded, if shock is present.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I've actually gotten good with not freaking out on those things with him..lol. He got bit, I waited to go to work about 40 minutes later, and since he wasn't swelling up like a balloon (like I saw a yorkie do at the vet once) I figured he'd be ok. I know he's going to be itchy later though and that's what I want to sorta aleviate for him when I get home.

I got some bitter apple today (for a different reason..he's decided he likes woodwork and door stoppers) so I'll look at the label on that..if not I still have some childrens benedryl I can force feed him (he hates it though!)


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar had walked over Ant Hills before but they were nothing like the ones described in this thread. Ouch......that would hurt an awful lot I'm sure....poor little Capote....I hope he feels better soon. He might want to walk over to that ant hill and take a pee on them.....that'll be some justice....:whoo: :whoo: 

Derek


----------

